
Professors told to report students who make campus ‘less inclusive’ - eplanit
https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/36604/
======
mholt
I clicked on this, hoping it was about some college far away. Nope. :( 10
minutes down the road...

I attend a highly conservative university nearby. There is a degree of thought
policing that already occurs, and I'm not sure how I feel about it. For
example, "behavior that challenges University expectations" \-- what does that
even mean?

I was afraid for my safety and emotional health all throughout public
schooling. Bullying, etc, was real, but I don't blame the school for making me
"feel unsafe" in that environment -- I blame the bullies directly. There will
always be people who feel unsafe, uncomfortable, etc, in social settings. But
that's not _necessarily_ the fault of the other people. They might not, in
fact, be doing anything immoral. It could just be one's own insecurities or
internal struggles -- that are very real -- that cause one's feelings of
anxiety. But to make this the fault of people around them is frightening to
me.

(Edit: After reading the whole document, most of it seems perfectly reasonable
to report violence, threats, etc, and to expect professional behavior all
around. But I think it's the part that talks about or strongly suggests
catering to people's feelings, and enforcing that with authority, that bothers
me.)

------
lkbm
The highlighted "behaviors of concern" are[0]:

* Using inappropriate language (vulgar or sexual) * Concerning email, social media, paper, or communication through CANVAS﻿

That second one is vague, but if you're upset that the university is saying
using vulgar or sexual language _in class_ is a disruptive behavior that
should be addressed, maaaaybe you're taking the anti-PC bit a little too far.

[0] [https://www.thecollegefix.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/09/Fac...](https://www.thecollegefix.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/09/Faculty-resources-letter.pdf)

------
nxsynonym
Colleges and universities should not be Safe Spaces. They should challenge
you, give you a chance to learn, and foster growth.

Of course if students feel excluded, they are less likely to fork over 100k in
tuition fees. Maybe higher educations should focus on providing an education
and not catering to hurt feelings and profits.

~~~
monocasa
I fail to see how the behaviors listed in the source document should be
tolerated in a classroom setting. It's literally just expected normal
professional decorum.

~~~
nxsynonym
Because the reporting isn't limited to just a classroom setting.

Here are some behaviors that are cause for concern and should be reported:

\- Argumentative (don't question anything) \- Behavior that challenges
universities expectations (what expectations?) \- Unreasonable demands \-
Speaking loudly, shouting \- Concerning email, social media, paper, or
communication through CANVAS (which may or may not have any relevance to a
classroom setting).

I'm not saying students should be allowed to act like animals, but any one of
the "warnings" listed above can be stretched to fit almost any behavior.

------
staticautomatic
The totalitarian nature of contemporary leftism is both its greatest strength
and its greatest irony.

------
synicalx
> "team members can come and stand by coworker for support"

Is it just me, or does this sound like an odd suggestion? Especially when it's
suggested as a response to someone complaining or swearing.

------
neo4sure
Oh please, a website registered to some house in michigan.

~~~
zrth
Would you mind enlightening me what exactly this implies?

